# Youtube channel help



## Hero2Zero (Nov 5, 2018)

I didn't think I'd post it this soon, but then I thought why not... Well, I'm aspiring to do a youtube channel about photography and I would appreciate some help from you guys. What would catch your interest if you were to go on youtube for photography channels? And how would your "dream photography channel" look like?

I'm thinking of covering the basics first and then go into more advanced things. What do you think I should include when I cover the basics?

Here's the channel: Artview

Hopefully this is not rated as marketing, since the only thing I care about is your opinions


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 5, 2018)

I've looked at your youtube and have watched both videos.

First thing is that people want to know they are learning from a skilled individual that is good at relaying concepts in a way that is easy to digest.

You need to establish that you are knowledgeable in photography BEFORE trying to teach anyone anything. I watch very few youtube photography tutorials because for every one that states composition is the most important thing in photography I can find you 5 others that will disagree. The few that I do watch are competent photographers, not gear reviewers or photography conspiracy theorists.

Relaying your message can be done a lot easier if you do not try to do the voiceover all in one shot. You will need a clear concise message without all of the interruptions. I understand english is not your first language but editing is a part of presenting a good product.

Be very careful in saying anything "IS the most important". There is no better way to get the youtube trolls to come out and clutter your comments with vulgar remarks.

One last thing. Research ANY topic you are going to cover and only cover facts. Your first video is an opinion, not a fact. I can easily argue that proper exposure is more important than composition but again this is only an opinion and in an instructional environment is still worth nothing.

Good job on wanting to help out new photographers and good luck.


----------



## Hero2Zero (Nov 6, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> I've looked at your youtube and have watched both videos.
> 
> First thing is that people want to know they are learning from a skilled individual that is good at relaying concepts in a way that is easy to digest.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking your time watching and giving such good fedback! You're right, I should at least show some good photos before trying to teach. And maybe do a statement where I say that I'm still learning. 

Good point, I want the channel to be entertaining at the same time as useful. So I'll probably make two versions of one video, one where I speak more freely and one that is a pure tutorial without interruptions.

Very true, it's guidelines and not facts.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2018)

If you are "still learning", as you state, then I wonder if perhaps it might be best to do a YouTube channel that focuses on your personal photography journey, on your personal photography passions, on your person photography emphasis,etc.. I think that might make for a better, and more "authentic" experience for your viewers. I think that YouTube has too many channels where the owners/instructors are not established enough to give advice, but they are however, certainly qualified to show people their own photography "experiences",and so on.

YouTube has so,so,soooo many photography channels that yet another instructional channel is,I think, most likely doomed to failure. However, a personal photography journey channel might do pretty well, I think.


----------



## Hero2Zero (Nov 7, 2018)

Derrel said:


> If you are "still learning", as you state, then I wonder if perhaps it might be best to do a YouTube channel that focuses on your personal photography journey, on your personal photography passions, on your person photography emphasis,etc.. I think that might make for a better, and more "authentic" experience for your viewers. I think that YouTube has too many channels where the owners/instructors are not established enough to give advice, but they are however, certainly qualified to show people their own photography "experiences",and so on.
> 
> YouTube has so,so,soooo many photography channels that yet another instructional channel is,I think, most likely doomed to failure. However, a personal photography journey channel might do pretty well, I think.



Agreed mostly. But I have some experience in photography and does it professionally from time to time. I've also done jobs in film photography. I like to stay pretty anonymous now in the beginning so I haven't shown my best photographs, I've actually shown some pretty bad photos recently, especially the first one But I'm shooting some better photos at the moment to use in the channel. Still good advice of you that I should include my journey as a photographer. Maybe analyze some of my own photos could be an idea


----------



## Hero2Zero (Nov 11, 2018)

Here are some recent videos  I made from taking your advices. What do you think? The second one is just about 1:30 minutes so I you don't feel like watching both. And by the way, is there anyone else here that migth do youtube videos as well?


----------

